# Hello From Central Missouri



## peterbilt bow (Apr 9, 2008)

nothing like having an archery store in the house looking foward to finding some good toys at a good price thanks for having me


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome to AT! Always good to have another local.


----------



## preachermanken (Apr 11, 2007)

*enjoy!*

welcome to AT good to see more people from Mo.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk peterbilt bow. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a fellow MO Bowhunter!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome to at :darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

WELCOME from oklahoma


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mohunter32 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

